# Crystals in Urine



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

So, Stela had quite a few pee accidents in the house over the past couple of weeks. I took her to the vet, they did an ultrasound , got a urine sample , cultured it. Before they got the the urine test result back they put her on antibiotics. Since then-no accidents; but the culture came back negative. What they did find were the crystals in her urine, that can cause the irritation and therefore cause the accidents in the house.  So, they put her on a prescription urinary diet (Royal Canin SO Diet), which should prevent formation of these crystals. The bed news is that this food is a really low quality dog food , so I am really concerned that we might be treating one problem and causing a different one by feeding her all these byproducts... 
I am wondering if any of you had a similar problem with your poo, and how did your vet go about treating the problem.


----------

